# Candid agility video of Tito today



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Apologies in advance for the poor quality. Some candid shots of Tito running with his trainer, Annette, today. The camera is doing something weird, it "pauses" sometimes. No, he is not capable of pausing in mid-air over a jump, it's the camera. No idea why.
Hopefully this will work, here goes:

Agility Training 12-21-11.MOV - YouTube

ok, sorry, couldn't figure out how to embed it, you'll have to click the link unless someone helps this techno-idiot figure it out:doh:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was fun to watch!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It sure looks like he's having a great time!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks like such a good time!! Good job, Tito!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice  Thanks for sharing. He is looking great.

ETA: No pauses when I was watching it either


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love it! That was very fun to watch! Nothing pauses when I am watching it either!

Tito looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I want a Tito baby!!! Loved the video.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito loves agility, he thinks it's a blast! He was a bit slow today, as we had just done 2 hours of field training right before agility. He was a bit on the tired side!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to add that the person running him, our trainer, is AWESOME. Normally I run him in training and she's been running him in the trials, but with this silly a$$ boot on my foot I can't do much at all so she is running him for a couple weeks in training. Probably a good thing, as they can get used to each other for the upcoming trials. Anyway, it's kinda more fun to watch her than Tito, she's so good. Notice her proofing him on the table by swinging her arms after giving him a stay command. She's not only a great trainer (and one of the ORIGINAL AKC agility judges!) she's also a fantastic person!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I definitely noticed the table proofing!  Something I do with the little moo all the time!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

What I noticed the whole time was that Tito is so attentive to her. He waited after each obstacle to see where she wanted him to go. He really looks good even after 2 hours in the field!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks...you noticed the thing that has made Tito really stand out from a very young age, and get so many titles so quickly and easily. He is the most focused dog you can imagine. We have said so many times the building could fall down, and he wouldn't even notice because he's focused on his trainer/handler. Even at 8 weeks old he focused like that.
I believe 2 of the puppies in his first litter will have the same focus. It's very exciting!




Happy said:


> What I noticed the whole time was that Tito is so attentive to her. He waited after each obstacle to see where she wanted him to go. He really looks good even after 2 hours in the field!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Even at 8 weeks old he focused like that.
> I believe 2 of the puppies in his first litter will have the same focus. It's very exciting!


When I get a future Tito pup, would you please pick him/her out for me?:


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

How fun to get to see him in action. No pauses when I watched the video, but I would have just figured that super hero Tito COULD pause in mid air!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito at 8 weeks old (with my daughter). This photo is classic of his focus, even as a very young pup. It was taken at puppy class, you can't see in the picture because they are standing near me, but there are a lot of other people and puppies there.
One of the 2 boys in the litter sits and looks at you like this, too.


----------

